# Friday Pictures!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pictures from the 3rd Annual Offroad Toy run I put on in Crosby at Xtreme offroad park 2 weekends ago. We had a big turn out and raised a lot of donations for the less fortunate. Also pictures from the Clothe a Child program at Wal Mar Tuesday night. This is where the church approves selected families and allots each kid $100 for new clothing. Host families take them shopping tax free to get the most for their money. Then when they come outside, each kid gets to pick 3 toys. So now the kids can go to school and feel the same as the other kids, they will also have new clothes and toys, and help in their learning process, rather than revert out of it. Down South Offroad also had theirs and also donated their toys to Crosby Church, so many many kids had a great Christmas. Thank you to all who donated to our cause.

Pastor Keenan on his motorcycle during the parade.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few more


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Giant Beef Rib*

2.11 lb giant beef rib from Black's BBQ in Lockhart, TX ($27.39). Bought it Wednesday and still having leftovers. It's good!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm about to complete my first year here in SE Louisiana and it's been very interesting to say the least. I'm going to post a few of my favorite pics from the year. Some are repeats and some are not. Oh well, I sure hope Santa can find this old Texan down here in the swamp. Merry Christmas to all my 2cool family and friends! Laissez les bond temps rouler!!! Bev Baker


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Cockadoodle do its 5am. Wake up & feed us the girls are hungry. LOL!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> 2.11 lb giant beef rib from Black's BBQ in Lockhart, TX ($27.39). Bought it Wednesday and still having leftovers. It's good!


Nice! I like beef ribs.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Random,,, Throw back pic with big John

Sunset at the club

A thought in a good friends house

The wife's bosses very cool pirate shoes


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

1st pic is my wife and two of my daughters at our Christmas party. The rest are just random.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I was down in g-town on business yesterday morning and ran across a pristine original LandRover. I am pretty sure it's owed by one of the fire fighters there based on where it was parked. The inside was just as well done as the outside. It's a real survivor.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

elkhunter49 said:


> I'm about to complete my first year here in SE Louisiana and it's been very interesting to say the least. I'm going to post a few of my favorite pics from the year. Some are repeats and some are not. Oh well, I sure hope Santa can find this old Texan down here in the swamp. Merry Christmas to all my 2cool family and friends! Laissez les bond temps rouler!!! Bev Baker


 you sure those aint from Sheldon Texas looks like the woods/swamp around my dads place back before they started building every where out there sad2sm:headknock:hairout:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Larry Curly and Moe messing up my hunt.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheapest gas I have ever gotten! 









Headed to palacios last weekend


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Niece in blind with my wife.
Day of meatkoning.
View from my blind.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

shanesdad said:


> you sure those aint from Sheldon Texas looks like the woods/swamp around my dads place back before they started building every where out there sad2sm:headknock:hairout:


It does look like Sheldon for sure. I lived in Kingwood for 14 years and drove by Sheldon daily on my way to work!!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Christmas pics of the grandkids*

It was like herding cats to get a couple of good pictures of these two!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> View attachment 1892378
> 
> 
> View attachment 1892378


I know you smoke, drink lonestar light two at a time, have a ford truck, nice bumper but whats leaking?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*ranch*

another one from the ranch... took about 50 shots trying to get my timing right and didn't think it was going to happen.... there has got to be an easier way!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't figure out how to put more than one dang picture in a post. Any pointers please?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> I know you smoke, drink lonestar light two at a time, have a ford truck, nice bumper but whats leaking?


Lol. Success. No running water or actual camp on our place. Field dressed a couple and to town a few minutes up the road. Was getting late and was in a hurry so there was a tad but of leakage.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Took kiddo up to J.W. Marriott in san antonio. Had smores and him playing in the leaves. Also recent cruise to grand turks.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Grandson's 2nd ever fishing trip. Caught 22 trout under the lights. Had him casting the Zebco in no time!! Had a blast!

That darn Zebco 33 could fire a popping cork half way across the bay. I was impressed.

Used Gulp under cork. Caught a few on Down South baits by fan casting too.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Making Cookies!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Kolaches with my oldest this morning.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Ordering a meal at a hospital in CS. Seems a little excessive for a hamburger and fries. Drumming up more business I suppose?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Grub*

All the 2cool spyglasses did not pick up on my actual plate in the setting. Been out of my element in another kitchen. Don't have all my spices n goodies, but still able to cook a few good ones.

Missing my 3 Besties

Eggplant -Crab BÃ©chamel , roasted red peppers, celery, onion, white wine, clam stock, Worcestershire, fresh basil, oregano and white pepper. No salt or bread crumbs

Been meaning to cook my mom some more authentic Polish-Italian .
Veal Chop Val d Aosta. I asked the butcher for thicker chops, these were thin. Many variations, but basic is italian cheese, prosciutto ,sauce and love.

Ground Cheeken Sweet Italian Turkey Chili

Venison Golumki ( Yummy keeps cooking )

Cappy Dogs

Cheeken Sweet Potato Penicillin Soup

Marinated the red onions with red wine n red wine vinegar n sugar. then made a soy sauce-honey- etc ingredients to glaze this fresh alaskan salmon. Sat it on top of a Mango Salsa.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

My nephew had a request for dinner. Roasted Veggie Lasagna. Keep the requests coming.. :ac550:

My Sis is happy with a towering Lasagna.. We just getting started..


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

My version of surf and turf

Big cull right before the PSE / Killzone dirt nap last week.

Continuing the theme of gathering food by sticking it with sharp objects. It was a good week for the freezer.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

*A few from our trip to Co*

A few from our trip to Co.............


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Went and saw Ian Moore and Drew Kennedy at St. Josephs in Galveston last weekend at a benefit concert for http://www.twelvepeople.org/. Incredible venue and show, but after a few hours in those pews I realized just how much tougher people used to be.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> I can't figure out how to put more than one dang picture in a post. Any pointers please?
> View attachment 1892442


Click on "browse" for each pic. Once you have them all found & chosen, click "upload" :cheers:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A couple from the lease last weekend, hung a few plaques in my shop,and a toad this morning.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Deer lease pics*

Fire, buck smack down and puppies.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Great pictures everybody. Captain D. already has my stomach growling! Finally get to contribute something to my favorite Friday thread. The wife and I spent four days in Vegas last week. Caught three shows while we were over there, Jeff Foxworthy/Larry the Cable Guy, Jeff Dunham and Rock of Ages. Our daughter is a production manager over at the Palm and she was able to comp two of the shows for us. Turns out Jeff Dunham is a classic car buff and had his Batmobile on display just outside the Planet Hollywood theater he was performing at. Also hit it big on a Buffalo slot machine! Good times for sure.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Good to be back from the "OIL PATCH" and able to cook again.....but still not on Capt Daves level
Happy Friday!


----------



## duckonthemuck (Feb 23, 2010)

captnickm said:


> Kolaches with my oldest this morning.


With all due respect, that is a pig in a blanket. A kolache is a pastry. Keep calm and carry on (or chive on, which ever you prefer).


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Couple of shots from blinds within the last week.

1st pic is in a blind in Cameron county @ sunset, shot a small hog for tamales!! lol

2nd pic in a blind in Encino yesterday a.m.; big nilgai bull feeding on the other side of the King Ranch high fence, beautiful animal!

No big buck down yet, warm weather has not triggered the rut down here in the extreme south sticks!! Hopefully next cold snap triggers the rut down here.....


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Dang elf!!


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

First one is of my "lil monkey" aka my daughter wife and I were cooking in the kitchen and she got quite and went and found her on top of the table ...the other pics are of when we took my sons cub scout pack to a local fire station to serve breakfast and wash the trucks and clean up the fire station for their "Service Day project" not sure who had more fun the boys the dads or the fire fighters lol


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> Dang elf!!


yep, caught mine too!


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*Goodbye Big Brother*

This is my Baby girl sending Her Big Brother on his way back to Kings Point after Thanksgiving. she loves Her "Bubby"


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Boys w Christmas bling.
Dec topwaters.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Buffett Fan said:


> yep, caught mine too!


I think I would order an elk trap.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Oops...last hour of daylight..


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

craig ellington said:


> This is my Baby girl sending Her Big Brother on his way back to Kings Point after Thanksgiving. she loves Her "Bubby"


Awesome picture!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

My "hunting dog" decided she wanted to watch the deer too!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Joining the party......*

Set of twin Elf's and Santa on some brew.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I could use that.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Daughters first flounder, state water run, and some toy run pics.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

duckonthemuck said:


> With all due respect, that is a pig in a blanket. A kolache is a pastry. Keep calm and carry on (or chive on, which ever you prefer).


Actually they are called halupki, Slovak origin.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Graduation Day! Proud dad!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Big day for our household Sunday, wife got her bachelors degree. She took 7 classes on top of a very busy 50 hour a week job to walk Sunday. Needless to say I'm very proud of her and all that she's accomplished.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> With all due respect, that is a pig in a blanket. A kolache is a pastry. Keep calm and carry on (or chive on, which ever you prefer).


Looks like a weenie in a bun but the kid likes it so it's all good!

Klobasnek = pig in a blanket.

TH


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One of my aunts is half German (lives in Schulenburg) and we went to her Mom's house for breakfast. She served up home made Kolaches with pineapple filling. As a kid, that was just plain gross. It took me at least 10 years to figure out that most of them had meat in them. The first time I saw one with meat, I thought someone was messing with me.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Over time words develop different definitions in different cultures. If kolache can now mean, and be understood, as a rolled bread filled with sausage/meat/fruit, it is correct usage. 

Word usage determines meaning.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Since we live in New Orleans now, had to find somewhere to take my daughter to see Santa and see Christmas lights. Found Celebration in the Oaks in New Orleans. Very cool for the kiddo, she was so excited and had a blast























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You aint right Blk Jck 224!!!!!!! That's funny right there,I don't care who you are.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Dang elf!!


The elf has good taste!


----------

